# LA, CA: Trying to put a group together



## DarkRayn (Feb 13, 2004)

Hey everyone, I live in the Culver City, Westwood, Santa Monica area and am trying to put together a small group (4-5) to play two or three times a month.  Any game/system is alrite with me, though most of the books I have are d20 stuff.  

A little about me: I'm 23 years old and have been playing RPGs since I was 11.  I'm happy to either GM or run a PC, depending on what the group needs.

Anyway, if you're interested, just post to let me know.  Also, you can drop me an email at evilbadgeronspeed@yahoo.com.


----------



## Sanackranib (Feb 14, 2004)

we have a group in San Gabriel CA, north by northwest of you. we are involved in a 3.5 ed conversion of Undermountian module. we meet bi-weekly on saturdays. email me if you went more details


----------



## darthraijj (May 27, 2004)

*Gotta game!*

Hello!

I'm starting up an every-other Sunday game for 3.5 D&D. I live in the Eagle Rock area of L.A. (Northeast - closer to Pasadena) 

I understand that's a bit of a hike from where you are, but, if you're jonzing for a game, drop me a line. 

You can reach me at thietter@yahoo.com.


----------

